# Gage Auto Set plane



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I will post a photo later. I just got it and it is soaking in citric acid solution. The only ID that I can find on the base is "Pat Applied For" and "No. 5" . The bevel side of the blade has an "H" stamped into it. The rectangular steel piece that is attached to the other side of the blade is stamped "Gage Self Setting Plane".

I haven't been able to find anything that looks like a type study for these. Does anyone have more detailed information on these planes?

Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.patented-antiques.com/Backpages/T-F-S/stanplanes/stanley-Gage.htm


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Stanley made the metal Gage series firm 1919 to 1941.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Since this plane does not have a Stanley mark anywhere, would I be relatively safe in assuming that it was made by Stanley in 1919, with gage parts?

From looking a lot more online, it appears as if there was a type study at one time, but the link does not work. One vintage tool dealer sold one like mine and claimed it to be a Type 1.

I really enjoy the search for information on vintage tools, but I am sure there is more to learn on this one.

Loren and Don- thanks for responding.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

This link will add a little to your research.

I believe the first iron Gage planes made by Stanley had the No.5 size designation. Shortly after that, the size designation was changed to No.G5, probably to differentiate the Gage planes from the Baileys.

My 1920 'Stanley Tools Catalogue No34' says that the Gage Company has 'recently been acquired.' The planes listed in that catalog all have the 'G' size designation, both iron and wood bodied series.

The Gage planes do not appear in my 1937 No34 catalog.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are two photos of the plane with the big chunks removed.

No. 5 and Patent Applied For- pretty sure it is one that was made after the Stanley purchase, but before Stanley got the patent - 1919?

Thanks to all for the help.

Not bad for $5.00?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Outstanding for $5.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Sweet, how does it perform?

How are the adjustments?


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I will get to sharpening/tweeking in a day or two and provide an update.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Gage Co. never did make the iron planes, only the transitionals. When Stanley bought the Gage Co., along with the patents, they started making the iron base planes with the Gage auto-set features. So, basically, any all iron Gage plane was manufactured by Stanley. And, since your plane is a No.5, as opposed to a No.G5, I would say that it is an early type, probably a type 1.

Stanley purchased Gage around 1910 and by the 1920 No.34 catalog they were listing the Gage planes with the Gx size designation, so your plane was most probably manufactured between 1910 and 1920.

Looks like a real nice example and should make a good user. Pick up a spare iron for it if you see one, they are not easy to find.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is an update on the Gage/Stanley no. 5

When I started to sharpen the blade, I noticed that something was out of square. After checking my technique, etc., It appeared as if the former owner had the auto set block out of square and sharpened the blade to try to compensate?? It was weird because the bevel line appeared to be square but there was a blunt edge on the left side (left as in the photo). The only way I can describe it is - the cutting edge was tapered right to left. Thicker and dull on the left and sharp on the right

There may have been a valid reason for setting this plane up this way, but I am at a loss to explain it.

I contacted Virginia Toolworks after I found that they had a type study for these planes. They provided a step-by- step set of instructions for setting up the autoset mechanism. They also verified that I have a Type 1 plane.

http://virginiatoolworks.com/

The first shavings measured at 2-3 thousands. Not bad for a jack plane with a non adjustable mouth - at least i can't find a way to adjust it.


----------

